# Cigars-R-Us



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

*"It has been my experience that folks who have no vices have very few virtues" -Abraham Lincoln*









Smoke 'em if you got 'em!

This Honduran cigar will be assisting my contemplations a little later on. I absolutely adore smoking cigars, a jolly pleasurable activity if ever there was.

So - c'mon guys - how much do *you* love firing up a fine stogie?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Ahh - very much Shaver, especially at this time of year in my garden, as the sun slowly sets.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

A childhood of being slowly asphyxiated in the back of the family car as my father puffed away on his Davidoff has rather cooled my desire for this particular pastime...:icon_pale:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> A childhood of being slowly asphyxiated in the back of the family car as my father puffed away on his Davidoff has rather cooled my desire for this particular pastime...:icon_pale:


Your dad used to smoke a cigar whilst strangling you?! Goodness, and I thought my childhood was tough! :icon_pale:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Your dad used to smoke a cigar whilst strangling you?! Goodness, and I thought my childhood was tough! :icon_pale:


There were times when that would have been a relief rather than have to endure all that sickly sweet smoke...


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I definitely enjoy the occasional stories - particularly is accompanied by a fine single malt. It's usually a winter things, though, or in the fall at hunting camp.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Not so much. I learned a while ago that I could smoke two ounces ,or more, in my pipe for the cost of one cigar that was palatable.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> *"It has been my experience that folks who have no vices have very few virtues" -Abraham Lincoln*
> 
> View attachment 8155
> 
> ...


I used too. Too old and feeble now. They inflame my sinuses.

I began smoking cigars rather than cigarettes. And only switched when those in my place of business complained. (Yes, it was *so* long ago that most smoked in the office.) Found that after having become addicted to cigarettes, I could no longer enjoy the flavor of a cigar. Perhaps 10 years after giving up cigs, I found I once again could, at least until the above problem stopped me. All told, I have little doubt I am better off tobacco free, but where I view cigarettes as an evil vice, a good cigar is a serious pleasure.

A cigar must be savored. You need time to smoke one. I find they lend themselves poorly to most activities, but very well to relaxation and contemplation. You have to pay attention to a cigar, enjoy the feel of the wrapper and the sight of the fine ash that accumulates at the tip. Not for the ADD generation.

Even when I smoked cigars I was a sissy. I much preferred a finely flavored, but somewhat delicate Dominican, to a full bodied Cuban. Found they were perfect after dinner on the porch watching the light change color as the whole world softened and hushed.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

When I was a young private, far away from wife and child, a fellow enlisted chap came from a _very_ well-to-do family. He introduced us all to the delights of Dunhill's, at the time about as good a cigar as one could find in the San Francisco area. They were delightful. Unfortunately, among my wife's many allergies is tobacco and given a choice between wife and cigar . . .

In my declining years it might be a more difficult choice but I was young and spry then so I believe the last one I smoked was when my son was born nearly forty years ago. However, there is an elk trip coming this fall and since I don't have the tag and am along only to help cut-and-carry, I may just do something about that sad lack. A fine cigar, every once in a while, is a relatively benevolent vice.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

A good cigar and a fine drink will make an evening. I only smoke 'em a few times a year, which makes it more of an event than a habit.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Even when I smoked cigars I was a sissy. I much preferred a finely flavored, but somewhat delicate Dominican, to a full bodied Cuban. Found they were perfect after dinner on the porch watching the light change color as the whole world softened and hushed.


Not so much varied experience as some, but I, too, settled on DRs, specifically Fuentes, and smoke 'em under very similar circumstances. Funny to think that my Dad's cigars that I first stole (at age eight or so) were plain old Tampa Nuggets, but which were made from a decent percentage of Cuban tobacco. Have you ever been to Demuth's in Lancaster, PA? Oldest smoke shop in the country, since 1770, and they carry what's left of the domestic cigar brands.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I smoke a pipe with some regularity, but until yesterday evening, I think I had smoked two cigars in about as many years. Yesterday, as a sort of belated Father's Day present, my stepson gave me two very high-grade cigars. (He had gotten a deal on them from a friend who works at a tobacconist's). I smoked one of them that evening. Smoking often puts me in a very mellow, contemplative mood, inclined to think about God and the mysteries of the Universe, as I connect with my Native American heritage, using the sacred tobacco to commune with the Great Spirit. It was indeed a fine cigar and put me in the right mood very well. However, the damn thing also made me so queasy I thought i was going to barf for a couple of hours afterward! Don't know what I'll do with that second cigar.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

The wife and I also enjoy a fine smoke on occasion after dinner. Sometimes we'll even share a cigar on the back deck. We often joke that the neighbors must think we're passing a fat joint between us....


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

JLibourel said:


> However, the damn thing also made me so queasy I thought i was going to barf for a couple of hours afterward! Don't know what I'll do with that second cigar.


You'll be fine, just make sure you drink a lot of liquid whilst smoking. Beer, water, soda, whatever.


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

Used to enjoy them quite a bit beginning about 5 years after I gave up cigs. Many good times were had. Most of the time with martinis -vodka martinis. And often with live jazz. Several years back, Chicago banned them in clubs, then I moved.

These days, it's an infrequent indulgence. Prefer Monte Cristo and Fuente mostly. And I avoid Macanudo's like the plague that they are.

One thing I learned over the years. A good cigar should never be rushed.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Cigars? Eeeew! :devil:


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

upthewazzu said:


> You'll be fine, just make sure you drink a lot of liquid whilst smoking. Beer, water, soda, whatever.


I did. I consumed an extra-large bottle of brown ale. I have found that the best thing to drink while smoking is hard cider. The acidity of the cider tends to neutralize the alkaloids of the tobacco, or so I think, anyway.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> specifically Fuentes


Used to like their Hemingway series. The ones with a black border on the bottom of the band.

Also fond of the old Avo's, Ashton was a good everyday, and some Davidoff's.



phyrpowr said:


> Have you ever been to Demuth's in Lancaster, PA? Oldest smoke shop in the country, since 1770, and they carry what's left of the domestic cigar brands.


No, I haven't. It's within striking distance, perhaps I shall visit.


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

Its one of my last indulgences. I love to fire up a stogie while enjoying a round of golf. Of course my preference would be a 50 ring Cuban; but of course those are currently "illegal"; so I enjoy Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur Maduro No. 1s (stout and mildly affordable.)

Dipping the tip into some cognac and taking a draw? Fabulous.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Shaver said:


> *"It has been my experience that folks who have no vices have very few virtues" -Abraham Lincoln*
> ........................................
> ........


Jeez Louise, I don't smoke, I drink very little and infrequently! It's disconcerting to realize that if it were not for the occasional profane rant uttering from my mouth, I could stand as a living example of the wisdom of Abraham Lincoln's observation!  LOL!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Not at all for me. Without being preachy and good luck to you fellows who enjoy them, smoking is a step too far for me. As a fellow who can run, swim, cycle and walk extreme distances(and enjoys) - the effects on my body long term dissuade me.


----------



## goonerk (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been known to enjoy the following sticks frequently (though less frequently lately):

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto
Rocky Patel Decade Robusto
Arturo Fuente Hemingway short story
Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild
CAO Gold Maduro Robusto

I find myself enjoying more cigars in the spring/summer as it's easier to just step outside with the dogs or with a beer. Winter for me is about the cigar shops/lounges, which turn it all into more of a 'project' to have a smoke and somewhat more costly.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Shaver, another of your topics I quite enjoy...Right now I am in Europe and I brought a bunch of Bolivar Belicoso and Romeo and Julieta Wide Churchill, both considerably hefty stodgies. I also fancy a quick Villiger for a 15-min smoke (nothing beats villiger in a cost/benefit analysis). Brought some nice scotch (fond of Jura and Laphroig) and I am set for the next 4 weeks in the cold European summer.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I went through a period of smoking the Padron 1964 Anniversary Series (and the occasional 1926) with Scotch Whisky or a martini while observing beautiful women, but this became too costly. I smoke a Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic while meditating during a few "special occasions" throughout the year now. 

What do you prefer in regards to a cutter and lighter, Shaver?


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

Almost forgot about those Excalibur's. Great, full bodied smoke for the money.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

qtlaw24 said:


> Its one of my last indulgences. I love to fire up a stogie while enjoying a round of golf. Of course my preference would be a 50 ring Cuban; but of course those are currently "illegal"; so I enjoy Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur Maduro No. 1s (stout and mildly affordable.)
> 
> Dipping the tip into some cognac and taking a draw? Fabulous.


The Cubans are only illegal to import -- not enjoy. And Grants are always enjoyable.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shaver said:


> *"It has been my experience that folks who have no vices have very few virtues" -Abraham Lincoln*
> 
> View attachment 8155
> 
> ...


Love it. Though mainly at home alone or with friends, with either whisky or wine or coffee.

I can't take the strongest Cubans though, since I rarely smoke I guess. Cigars are very relaxing.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> I went through a period of smoking the Padron 1964 Anniversary Series (and the occasional 1926) with Scotch Whisky or a martini while observing beautiful women, but this became too costly. I smoke a Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic while meditating during a few "special occasions" throughout the year now.
> 
> What do you prefer in regards to a cutter and lighter, Shaver?


There is only one way to light _any_ tobacco product - Swan Vestas matches:








as far as I am aware the only match with Royal warranty, FWIW.

As to a cutter, funnily enough I have been giving some thought to this lately. I normally use one of the kitchen knives - they are Global brand (sharpened every Sunday morning with the old water wheel) and are certainly sharp enough for purpose, a smooth clean cut without any crushing. Still always being tempted by lovely accessories I wonder if I do need a dedicated cigar cutter..... I was chatting to my tobacconist about it last week and may yet succumb to temptation. If any of you chaps have advice on a decent cutter I would be keen to receive it....

A fine single malt is essential with a cigar - I cannot imagine smoking one without a decent Scotch. The sensation of heat from the drink, the subtle and transient flavours, rich and full seducing your sense of taste, and tang from the smoke, it's aroma and flavour, combine in a manner that produces a finish which is simply divine - and greater in combination than one could reasonably expect of any two pleasures to increase when taken simultaneously.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Shaver said:


> A fine single malt is essential with a cigar - I cannot imagine smoking one without a decent Scotch. The sensation of heat from the drink, the subtle and transient flavours, rich and full seducing your sense of taste, and tang from the smoke, it's aroma and flavour, combine in a manner that produces a finish which is simply divine - and greater in combination than one could reasonably expect of any two pleasures to increase when taken simultaneously.


Could not agree more.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Shaver said:


> There is only one way to light _any_ tobacco product - Swan Vestas matches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used Swan Vestas. I never discerned how they did a better job of lighting my pipes than plain old wooden kitchen matches once you let the flame get past the matchhead, which I did with the Swans as well, but maybe this is just a sign of my latent lowbrow, philistine streak.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> If any of you chaps have advice on a decent cutter I would be keen to receive it....


Not of a specific cutter, but of a type. I've found that a *high quality* guillotine style cutter works well, and is small enough to be carried easily. Used to have one that fit in a little leather sleeve that I would drop in a waistcoat pocket.

I chose this model after observing that my tobacconist (A cigar smoker.) used one for his own smokes.


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to admit that I love tobacco use. I have a variety of pipe tobaccos and a humidor with two dozen Cohiba Esplendidos that I am attempting to age, but I continue to dip into. 

I am married to a lovely tolerant woman who understands that I find pipe/cigar smoking relaxing, but has made it clear that is exclusively an outdoor indulgence. The local weather regulates my use as much as anything; today's humid unsettled forecast makes it unlikely that I will get a chance today


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Not of a specific cutter, but of a type. I've found that a *high quality* guillotine style cutter works well, and is small enough to be carried easily. Used to have one that fit in a little leather sleeve that I would drop in a waistcoat pocket.
> 
> I chose this model after observing that my tobacconist (A cigar smoker.) used one for his own smokes.


I have finally yielded and purchased a guillotine pattern cigar cutter: a Xikar (Solingen steel) device.










At the same time I purchased a Glencairn crystal whisky tasting glass.

Aria, Jura, Cuba: most excellent contemplative repose. :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> I have finally yielded and purchased a guillotine pattern cigar cutter: a Xikar (Solingen steel) device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I looked at that Xikar when I was in the market for a cutter 8 or so years ago, but ended up purchasing a Palió


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I used to really enjoy cigars especially really full bodied maduros, the kind that make you feel like you need to wash your face from all of the oils. 

I can still remember my first like it was yesterday. My father passed when I was 15 and around 16 I found his humidor which still had a few Arturo Fuentes hemingways. I had no idea what I was doing, but I used a kitchen knife to cut the tip and a bic lighter I found lying around to light it. I smoked it like a cigarette I let it get hotter than I should have, and didn't know what to do when the bottom half was burning faster than the top. 

My mom was out of town so I called her the next morning and let her know what I did and to let her know I would not be stopping, and that I would appreciate it if she could buy me some more. She didn't see it as anything harmful so she agreed plus she liked having the smell around.

I grew out of sticks a few years later and went on to pipes mainly because I was a broke college student who couldn't afford buying sticks 1 or 2 times a week. I haven't had a smoke since 2012 and I have no idea why I stopped. Every time someone asks me the only answer I can give is that I lost the taste for it. 

My last smoke was a brisk October evening during our annual Texas Jazz Fest, it was a Rocky Patel "edge" I would buy them for around 6-7 a stick and for the money I don't believe there's a better smoke. It was a great last smoke, although I won't say I have completely quit, I just haven't wanted one in a few years.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Hard to beat a good cigar!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Although I don't smoke, I enjoy the smell of a good cigar being smoked by somebody else. It's much cheaper too!


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

Oliva Connecticut Reserve and Stella...


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Shaver said:


> I have finally yielded and purchased a guillotine pattern cigar cutter: a Xikar (Solingen steel) device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would enjoy Cuba. Go to Vinales where they grow the tobacco and smoke one on the farm. They are cheap there too. You can only bring 25 back without paying customs duty though.

I also have several whisky glasses in the cairn style but I am not sure they make that much difference to the drinking experience.

You can get cheap Chinese cutters in a guillotine style. However they may crush as much as cut.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ A pleasure to see you posting again.

The cairn glass does allow for a small measure of extra fragrance to be enjoyed. Mostly it is the simple pleasure of a dedicated vessel.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

How do our cigar aficionados treat the band? It is my own preference to remove this paper ring just prior to the approach of the burn.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

upthewazzu said:


> You'll be fine, just make sure you drink a lot of liquid whilst smoking. Beer, water, soda, whatever.


I find a snifter of VSOP cognac to be ther perfect beverage to enjoy with a fine cigar.


----------



## jerry_in_motown (Nov 14, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I discovered a lovely tobacconist, this afternoon, in Bolton. A tiny, cluttered, ramshackle and delightfully old fashioned premises: Arthur Morris, a fourth generation outfit which has been trading since 1904. 

A humble but extremely pleasant Dunhill Tabaras was purchased.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Now that I am alone I have the option of occasionally enjoying a good cigar. What I lack is the motivation. Why, I cannot say. I certainly savored the few good ones I smoked in the past but having go so long without I seem content to continue so going. Strange . . .


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^Here's the motivation Sarge old boy: cigars can't smoke themselves.


----------



## dgh (Jan 9, 2014)

If it grows together it goes together. A fine rum is for me the perfect accompaniment to a fine cigar.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Shaver said:


> How do our cigar aficionados treat the band? It is my own preference to remove this paper ring just prior to the approach of the burn.


Unfortunately I can smoke only on rare occasions since I purchase individual health insurance coverage. But when I enjoyed cigars more regularly, I removed the band before lighting up. Never understood why one would do otherwise.


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Churchill and Stone IPA...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> How do our cigar aficionados treat the band? It is my own preference to remove this paper ring just prior to the approach of the burn.


I remove the band before smoking and keep them in a large shoebox- I have the band from every cigar I've ever smoked and the bands from the people that have smoked with me (literally 100's, if not 1,000's of bands). I plan to make a large collage from them (24"x36" probably) and have it framed. Considering how many bands are in this box (and the avg price per stick), this will be a very expensive piece of cigar art lol.

I've wanted to do it for several years but have just never gotten around to it- a buddy of mine suggested I hold off until my 10th anniversary of smoking cigars (28th birthday- I smoked my first on my 18th birthday), so I'm now waiting for that.

also, finally bought a Glencairn- fantastic little glass, really lets the complexity of the scotch come through


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A charming image - I would not be surprised to turn the page of the Times Sunday supplement and witness this being run as an advertisement.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Adelantado said:


> Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Churchill and Stone IPA... Shaver, try the Black Swan Shoppe in Scarborough...


I can scarcely express my envy. An unbeatable combination there, Adelantado.


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

Montecristo Churchill and Deshutes Fresh Squeezed IPA...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Adelantado, I am inspired by your pics and intend to snap and upload a few contributions of my own. Watch this space.

This thread could very well evolve into 'What Cigar Are You Smoking Today'


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Just passing through, but for me Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 and a glass of Guinness. With the latest box of 1999's, JR sent me a pack of 5 Rocky Patel Decades in maduro. Smoked one last evening and was simply great (full bodied cigar).


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

Big T -- the Patel 1999 is one of my favs as well. There's a stash of Churchills in my humidor...


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Spent most of the first semester between China and Denmark. I even met Shaver in Oxford, one of the highlights of my year so far. Great gentleman and scholar. Now finally back home in Rio, I was able to restock for the rest of the year in Schipol, Amsterdam. A mix of sizes and flavors, H.Upmann, Partagas (my favorite), and some mild Montecristos. Also smoked a wonderful Cohiba with Mojitos on the night I arrived back home.

Mojitos is the only drink I feel go well with a cigar other than a great scotch (Jura is my favorite, although I also restocked on Lagavulin and Laphroig in Amsterdam).


----------



## DOW (Mar 24, 2014)

Padron Maduros are my weakness, number 6 or number 9, depending on how much time I have on my hands...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bernoulli said:


> Spent most of the first semester between China and Denmark. I even met Shaver in Oxford, one of the highlights of my year so far. Great gentleman and scholar. Now finally back home in Rio, I was able to restock for the rest of the year in Schipol, Amsterdam. A mix of sizes and flavors, H.Upmann, Partagas (my favorite), and some mild Montecristos. Also smoked a wonderful Cohiba with Mojitos on the night I arrived back home.
> 
> Mojitos is the only drink I feel go well with a cigar other than a great scotch (Jura is my favorite, although I also restocked on Lagavulin and Laphroig in Amsterdam).


Wow! My good friend Mr bernoulli is winning the thread so far. :thumbs-up:

And thank you for your kind words Sir. It was indeed a great pleasure to meet up with you and I look forward to the next occasion.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, for the *best* thing to drink with a good cigar, I have to go with vintage Port. But an excellent IPA comes in a pretty good, and way more affordable, second place.

Single-malt works, too. :beer:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Dunhill Altamiras.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I like this thread!

i have other hobbies besides clothing:




sitting outside this afternoon watching training videos for the Series 7 exam. A big test calls for a big stogie:

(Also, finally cracking open the Saint Arnold Pumpkinator I've been saving since last October- God Bless Texas and its breweries)

JFR Lunatic- officially 8x80, but this one is a bit longer:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Goodness! That Lunatic is some cigar OF, a whopper.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> ^ Goodness! That Lunatic is some cigar OF, a whopper.


Haha I bought it as a curiosity, but it actually turned out to be surprisingly good. I'm not sure I'd purchase another one (certainly not a full box), but it was enjoyable nonetheless


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

orange fury said:


> I like this thread!
> 
> i have other hobbies besides clothing:
> 
> ...


Good luck with the series 7, it is a challenging test. As I recall, I refrained from imbibing the night before I sat for this exam but it was worth it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Romeo no. 2


----------



## DOW (Mar 24, 2014)

Scotch and good cigars are two of my vices...

Tomorrow evening I'll enjoy some Laphroaig and a Padron on my deck, weather permitting.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

DOW said:


> Scotch and good cigars are two of my vices...
> 
> Tomorrow evening I'll enjoy some Laphroaig and a Padron on my deck, weather permitting.


Laphroaig 10 year is my go-to. Having Dalmore 12 year right now while watching my Bearkats play Texas Tech (sadly, no cigar right now)


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

What a lovely thread. I am following Shaver with a R&J and a nice glass of Lagavullin 16yo...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Conquistador and Glenmorangie.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Shaver said:


> How do our cigar aficionados treat the band? It is my own preference to remove this paper ring just prior to the approach of the burn.


A nice thread. All of the prior responses to the above question about bands are incorrect (though I did very much like OF's souvenir box).

If you have daughters, you give the band do them to wear as a ring. This is actually an old custom I learned from a prior girlfriend (she had fond memories of her father giving her the paper ring from his cigar when she was young, and she was very tolerant of cigars as they brought back happy memories of her father and childhood). It also keeps your daughters from tsk, tsking their daddy for the "evil" vice of smoking.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Montecristo Open Regatta with Knockando.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

That plant is coming along nicely.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Heh. Tip of the iceberg, those leaves. That dragon tree is now almost as tall as I am.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no. 2 with BenRiach 16 y/o.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Montecristo petit tubos and Aberlour.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Montecristo petit tubos and Aberlour.


Great choices- I don't usually prefer Highland scotches, but Aberlour is one I like a lot.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ The last few brands (the Aberlour included) were Speyside's, my preferred mainland distilleries.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Monte Cristo No. 5 & Lagavulin.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> How do our cigar aficionados treat the band? It is my own preference to remove this paper ring just prior to the approach of the burn.


The rule I was taught is that one removes the band unless one is wearing white gloves.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

H. Upmann coronas minor and Glenmorangie.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Rules regarding the band are suspect. People post rules on the internet all the time, just look at Ask Andy.

I've gone back and forth with cigars since the early 80's when I pretty much stuck with Macanudos. I have a large coolerdor in my basement and currently have 300-350 cigars in there, some 10-15 years old, some from this past spring. I'd quit cigars for years but maintained the collection and then, this past spring, took it up again for a couple months. Once again, I remembered how much I enjoy being in the moment with a cigar but how much I disliked the aftermath.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Aultmore 12 y/o and Bolivar No. 3.


----------



## ediamond (Apr 14, 2012)

Regarding the band: most cigar makers use gum arabic to glue the bands on. I've always found that if you try and remove the band prior to lighting the cigar, the cigar might be damaged if the band sticks to the cigar. After smoking a few inches of the cigar, the heat softens the glue making it possible to remove the band without too much trouble.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This month's supply of stogies was collected today.:great:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Shaver said:


> This month's supply of stogies was collected today.:great:


Very nice assortment. Some of my favorite labels represented.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> Very nice assortment. Some of my favorite labels represented.


Agreed!


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Celebrating with friends my upcoming move to China for a few months. For the first time in my life I smoked three cigars, all excellent, with Mojitos and Irish whiskey. The Bolivar is an exclusive one for the Brazilian market and much better than I expected.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Marvellous pics my friend. 

Three cigars in one evening - that is really pushing the boat out! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

All my images hosted by postimage have mysteriously disappeared. I will repost them using tinypic like Shaver is doing...


----------



## rtd1 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone has a dedicated smoking jacket. I'd love to get one in maroon velvet, with a satin shawl lapel, and frog closures.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

rtd1 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has a dedicated smoking jacket. I'd love to get one in maroon velvet, with a satin shawl lapel, and frog closures.


I'd love one, but no


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Adelantado said:


> All my images hosted by postimage have mysteriously disappeared. I will repost them using tinypic like Shaver is doing...


And please do post some more, it was your idea which I gratefully appropriated for my own uploads.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

rtd1 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has a dedicated smoking jacket. I'd love to get one in maroon velvet, with a satin shawl lapel, and frog closures.


Not a jacket, which would perhaps be outlandish given my needs but, if I am at home, I am always wearing my cotton dressing gown when about my business with cigars, or pipes for that matter.

.
.
.

.
.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I very much respect the opinion(s) of so many of the respondents to this thread and am fascinated by some of your responses. As my friend member Shaver knows I am not a smoker and I do not wish to detract from the focus of this thread, but do have a question as to the combined consumption of cigars and fine drink(s). It would seem to me smoking would serve to cloud the taste of the Scotch, Bourbon, or fine wine(s) we are inclined to consume. Does smoking the cigar in some way enhance ones experience of the Scotch and if so, in what way? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I can think of no other two pleasures taken in combination which so dramatically enhance one another as whisky and cigars. I have, occasionally, taken each on its own and do enjoy them as individual pleasures but indulged simultaneously they precipitate a cascading feedback loop of amplified stimulation. The rich smoke of a decent cigar imparts a velvety texture to the insides of one's cheeks that allows the golden liquefied heat of a Scotch to swirl across the palate. The purity of the ingredients (a rolled up dry leaf and a malted barley fermented) lend themselves to the integration, two lusty pursuits approaching divinity, Bacchanalian and sublime.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Shaver, great minds and all that...Smoking a nice R&J while a friend smokes a nice Robaina. Meanwhile, downing an Arran 12, while perusing the new acquisition to Bernoulli's library, another Newton's first edition, this one in a clamshell box.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Congratulations on your latest acquisition. I should like to see your full collection, perhaps an 'Ex libris bernoulli' thread?

I am admiring also that lovely looking ashtray, a fine accompaniment to a decent smoke.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

On those occasions that I fancy a Cuban, but do not have time to devote to a full session, I am not averse to lighting up a purito.

In England we are obliged to endure rather ghastly intrusive 'warnings' on tobacco products which annoy me somewhat (there are no warnings of obesity on junk food, as but one example of disparity) and which I have gleefully defaced here.


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

I smoked the Rocky Patel in the top photo outside the Blarney Stone Pub and the one in the bottom photo outside the Diller Room both in Seattle last August 2015. Apparently the entire state of Washington has a statute specifying smokers will stay 25 feet away from an entrance to an establishment but the cops that went by me weren't too keen on enforcing it. Which is a good thing. My favorite place to smoke a cigar is at a sidewalk beer pub type setting whilst I watch the local fauna stroll by...


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

The ashtray was a gift from a friend. He owes his love of whisky and cigars to my influence.

Adelantado, I liked the few Patel's I smoked but wonder what is going to happen to its demand once true cubans can be easily acquired in the US.

As for an ex-libris thread, I find that would be too much. I don't acquire books more than twice a year now that I am bidding for truly nice first editions. I can, however, share some old pics from my collection (once I am back in Rio I can share the new acquisitions). Thread highjacking!!!

Newton's first and earlier editions (without the recently acquired stuff).



Leonhard Euler
.

17th and 18th century scientific journals


Math and Physics, from the 16th to the 18th centuries.


Will see about getting pics of the Edgar Poe and Conan Doyle collections. It is how I started buying rare books, after collecting comic books since forever. I promise no more highjcking of the thread.



Shaver said:


> ^ Congratulations on your latest acquisition. I should like to see your full collection, perhaps an 'Ex libris bernoulli' thread?
> 
> I am admiring also that lovely looking ashtray, a fine accompaniment to a decent smoke.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ As welcome a thread-jack as I have ever witnessed.  

What a magnificent collection, tribute to some of the finest minds our species has generated. Many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore (with my apologies for the nerdy in-joke). 

I am pleased to note that you are interested in Poe, a writer of superb fiction. The Raven is an astonishingly deft piece, especially when read aloud, the pacing encrypted within the choice of words, and placement of rhymes, forces a breathless headlong tumble, a suffocating density loaded with impending dread, so much so that there is no small relief upon completion of the text, the escape, the liberation from the oppressive vapours which seep from the page.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear Shaver,

I am sure you would enjoy other parts of my collection that are not in the pics, like a set of Pholosophical Transactions from the mid-19th century. Very few forgotten lore in my collection, I am afraid. As for Poe, what a great and tormented figure. At one point I could recite the Raven by heart, but now can only do parts of it. I also quite enjoy the Simpsons version of the poem, in the voice of the great James Earl Jones. You put it beautifully and I wish I had your eloquence. I need to let you know that your last sentence brought to mind many a moment that I enjoyed in the solitude of my library with the Raven and other writings by Poe. Alone but truly never lonely. 

Back to Cohibas and other puritos. I will light my first cigar on this trip in China in celebration of this most pleasant exchange.


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

Shaver said:


> ^ As welcome a thread-jack as I have ever witnessed.


I hope this is as far as the thread-jack goes...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Adelantado said:


> I hope this is as far as the thread-jack goes...


Aww don't be sore. Fine cigars are conducive to erudite conversation.



Adelantado said:


> I smoked this Rocky Patel outside The Blarney Stone Pub...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lovely looking wrapper. I have added an RP vintage 1990 junior to my wish list for the next stogie shopping session.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jura Origin 10 y/o with Punch Petit Coronation. A lipsmackingly delicious combination.


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Haha. My aunt does! In honor of Great Grandpa.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Glenmorangie 10 y/o with H. Upmann Coronas Junior.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

That is also one of my favorite combos. I just love Jura...Just restocked on scotches, and I always need to have Jura 10yo around. Please keep posting!



Shaver said:


> Jura Origin 10 y/o with Punch Petit Coronation. A lipsmackingly delicious combination.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Thanks bernoulli, my friend. I trust that the sacrilege below will not be too offensive to you? 

I have selected mostly New World (Dominican, Nicaraguan etc.) for my latest stash of smokes, including the Rocky Patel at Adelantado's recommendation.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Not at all! I am discovering New World cigars myself. The main reason is that I have easy access to Cubans. I like Pattels and need to discover more as well. Enjoy them, my friend!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Serie N "Glorioso" with a Manhattan, while listening to some Bossa Nova and watching a storm roll in. Heaven:


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

One of my 4 vices.....try a Cuban Partagas series P


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree, I have been savoring cigars since I was 20 yrs of age and was big into Padrons, Opus and Ashton VSG's however one I discovered Cuban's .....nothing compares. Don't listen to the marketing of how the Dominicans are better, it's all buss. Here are the ones I would highly recommend (Cubans)
Partagas Series P and Series D No. 4
R&J wide Churchill's
Monticristo Double Edmundo
Cohiba beheke 54
H.Upmann Magnum 50


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ASH said:


> I agree, I have been savoring cigars since I was 20 yrs of age and was big into Padrons, Opus and Ashton VSG's however one I discovered Cuban's .....nothing compares. Don't listen to the marketing of how the Dominicans are better, it's all buss.


Meh- just like any other cigar producing country, there's great Cuban cigars, and there's not-so-great Cuban cigars. To make a blanket statement that cigars from one country or region are better than another is inaccurate.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Serie N "Glorioso" with a Manhattan, while listening to some Bossa Nova and watching a storm roll in. Heaven:


A lovely 'lifestyle' image.

Unfortunately my stockist only carries the La Gloria Inmensos - and I baulk at laying out £27 for a single cigar!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> A lovely 'lifestyle' image.
> 
> Unfortunately my stockist only carries the La Gloria Inmensos - and I baulk at laying out £27 for a single cigar!


I would too- the most I've spent on a single cigar was just under $30 for a Padron Serie 1926 40th Anniversary, but that was for a special occasion. I bought a box of these in July when I realized that I could buy these for $9/stick for singles, or I could get the whole box at $4.50/stick. Didn't make a lot of sense, but I didn't question it.


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Meh- just like any other cigar producing country, there's great Cuban cigars, and there's not-so-great Cuban cigars. To make a blanket statement that cigars from one country or region are better than another is inaccurate.


Absolutely there's inferior Cubans. Check out an article in The New York Times titled "On the Cigar Trail in Cuba" dated 20th Nov 2015.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous Good Friday, being spent on the patio with a Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra and a double whiskey sour:


(The drink is a 3:2:1 ratio of bourbon/lemon juice/simple syrup, for those interested- I unfortunately ran out of eggs and couldnt add the egg white, so it's not as foamy as I would prefer)


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I enjoy the occasional whiskey sour. Yours looks great, even without egg whites.

Meanwhile, I swear the Macallan I just bought was full some hours ago. What happened to it?

P.S.: excuse the glass. Friends were using my two only scotch glasses here in China. Need to buy more. The Partages in the pic is my favorite everyday cigar, a lot of value for money.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Rocky Patel with Glenlivet Founders reserve.

Thank you adelantado, this was a very pleasant smoke, deep and rich, full and satisfying, I shall assuredly purchase more of these.

The experience was rounded off with a small piece of 85% Ivory Coast chocolate.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

bernoulli said:


> I enjoy the occasional whiskey sour. Yours looks great, even without egg whites.
> 
> Meanwhile, I swear the Macallan I just bought was full some hours ago. What happened to it?
> 
> P.S.: excuse the glass. Friends were using my two only scotch glasses here in China. Need to buy more. The Partages in the pic is my favorite everyday cigar, a lot of value for money.


I like Macallan 12 a lot, but it's my wife's absolute favorite scotch. Also: nice Partagas! I love their Black Label series and their 1845 series (I smoked a ton of Black Labels in college)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Submitted as caution not celebration. I shan't light another of these- lacking in flavour and difficult to draw upon.

La Rica Tubitos coupled with an Aberlour 10 y/o.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the dog rocket, it happens unfortunately.

my afternoon:


Kristoff Kristania (Gordo - 7x70) with Willett Reserve bourbon. It's a pretty good stick, but I should've known better than to try and cut a 70 ring guage cigar with a guillotine cutter- the wrapper has come partially undone at the head. I would've been much better served using a punch, but live and learn.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Since Shaver and I are carrying this thread:



Alec Bradley "Filthy Hooligan" with a mint julep


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah, I mentioned my love of Patels some many posts ago, but a pic of another of one of my favorite brands: Alec Bradley. Though I have over 30 years of smoking cigars, I have less than two months of enjoying Scotch with them! Currently, it is a Glen Fiddich, other suggestions?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^Honestly, I am unable to recall having ever tasted a Scottish single malt that was not a worthy accompaniment to a decent cigar. However, for recommendations then any of the brands I have endorsed in this thread are first rate. This next one below, if you can obtain a bottle, is a superb example of a lesser known Speyside.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cusano Churchill with Knockando 12 y/o.

At a measly £9 this Dominican was a lovely smoke, well rolled, steady and even burn, with a smooth and satisfying taste. Suffice it to say that I nubbed it with pleasure.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

If it's good enough for my pal OF then it's good enough for me. 

I have added this cigar to my wish list and intend to purchase one on my next shop.



orange fury said:


> Since Shaver and I are carrying this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Alec Bradley "Filthy Hooligan" with a mint julep


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> If it's good enough for my pal OF then it's good enough for me.
> 
> I have added this cigar to my wish list and intend to purchase one on my next shop.


Ill be interested to hear your thoughts! I want to buy a box so I can smoke one each st Patrick's day for the next 20 years (since they were released for st Patrick's day), but I haven't gotten around to it yet.

Mojito and La Gloria Cubana Serie N (the last of a box I purchased in July) on a beautiful Saturday afternoon:


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

End of the night. Nice drink at Constellation bar in Shanghai. Smoking another partagas, alas. Now in Europe, restocking on different Cubans.

Sorry about the quality of the pic. Then again, at 3AM I am still amazed I remembered to take one to post in this amazing thread.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Partagas Black Label "Máximo", paired with a Mojito and some Bossanova:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

"Great Discovery's 20th Anniversary":


Never heard of it, picked it up on a whim. Decent enough, but I probably won't buy another. Reminds me of a Macanudo Cafe- light, one-dimensional, not unsmokable but pretty uninteresting.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm into my third box of "Alec Bradley Robusto's, 5 X 50's". Very consistent and satisfying for an everyday smoke. I've also have found Glen Fiddich a fine partner to the smoke.

The smokes run about $100 for a box of 20, and honestly taste (have taste) beyond their low cost.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

bernoulli said:


> End of the night. Nice drink at Constellation bar in Shanghai. Smoking another partagas, alas. Now in Europe, restocking on different Cubans.
> 
> Sorry about the quality of the pic. Then again, at 3AM I am still amazed I remembered to take one to post in this amazing thread.


Looking good! What's the beverage ?


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

for the life of me I cannot remember the name. A take on Old Fashioned with Scotch instead of Rye if I am not mistaken. Once I get back there I will make sure to take note!



Haffman said:


> Looking good! What's the beverage ?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

bernoulli said:


> for the life of me I cannot remember the name. A take on Old Fashioned with Scotch instead of Rye if I am not mistaken. Once I get back there I will make sure to take note!


Ive always just heard that called a "scotch old fashioned"- that looks very murky for an old fashioned though, I'd be interested to hear the recipe.

coincidentally, I'm drinking an old fashioned (bourbon- I ran out of rye) on my patio right now. No cigar though, I have a dinner to attend in a little while.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Cross post from drinks thread in Food & Drink:

Bourbon Rickey, with what's left of a Romeo y Julieta 1875 on a very warm, very still afternoon:


The drink is a chaser to a Gin Rickey I had earlier. I restocked on club soda, if that wasn't readily apparent.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

The 1875 is one of my favorites.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I like your posts very much. I have never tasted the cigars you post, as I usually smoke Cubans. Given your far superior experience with cigars, I would much appreciate a small list of your favorites, so I can buy the next time I am in the US. I don't want to do any comparisons, just broaden my horizon regarding this most pleasant activity.



orange fury said:


> Cross post from drinks thread in Food & Drink:
> 
> Bourbon Rickey, with what's left of a Romeo y Julieta 1875 on a very warm, very still afternoon:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I concur. OF was the inspiration for my expanding the types of pipe tobacco I enjoy- from having smoked the same brand exclusively for many years I now have a selection of 5 different packs to choose from. Similarly I am enlarging my familiarity with non Cuban cigar brands- admittedly with mixed results.



bernoulli said:


> I like your posts very much. I have never tasted the cigars you post, as I usually smoke Cubans. Given your far superior experience with cigars, I would much appreciate a small list of your favorites, so I can buy the next time I am in the US. I don't want to do any comparisons, just broaden my horizon regarding this most pleasant activity.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Deserves a repost. 



Shaver said:


> ...
> In England we are obliged to endure rather ghastly intrusive 'warnings' on tobacco products which annoy me somewhat (there are no warnings of obesity on junk food, as but one example of disparity) and which I have gleefully defaced here.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

new AVO Nicaraguan, box pressed. Nice medium, not too spicy. Smooth, and held a nice ash. 
Tom


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

bernoulli said:


> I like your posts very much. I have never tasted the cigars you post, as I usually smoke Cubans. Given your far superior experience with cigars, I would much appreciate a small list of your favorites, so I can buy the next time I am in the US. I don't want to do any comparisons, just broaden my horizon regarding this most pleasant activity.





Shaver said:


> I concur. OF was the inspiration for my expanding the types of pipe tobacco I enjoy- from having smoked the same brand exclusively for many years I now have a selection of 5 different packs to choose from. Similarly I am enlarging my familiarity with non Cuban cigar brands- admittedly with mixed results.


You guys are too kind. I'm certainly no expert, but I'll give it some thought (probably over a cigar and a drink) and I'll come up with some sort of list


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree, this is one of my vices as well......don't smoke cigarettes only cigars in good company. Here are some of my favorites -
Partagas Series D No4
R&J Wide Churchills
Trinadads 
Ramon Allones gigantes
Cohiba Beheke 54


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Enjoying a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Maduro and the remainder of a bottle of Ardbeg 10 year on a humid, (relatively) cool, overcast, still evening:


Accompanied by the sounds of the Bob James Trio, while typing up the following post to answer the questions several of you had for recommendations


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

bernoulli said:


> I like your posts very much. I have never tasted the cigars you post, as I usually smoke Cubans. Given your far superior experience with cigars, I would much appreciate a small list of your favorites, so I can buy the next time I am in the US. I don't want to do any comparisons, just broaden my horizon regarding this most pleasant activity.





Shaver said:


> I concur. OF was the inspiration for my expanding the types of pipe tobacco I enjoy- from having smoked the same brand exclusively for many years I now have a selection of 5 different packs to choose from. Similarly I am enlarging my familiarity with non Cuban cigar brands- admittedly with mixed results.


To start, I'm in no way, shape, or form an expert, and I'm still learning something new and developing my palate every time I sit down and smoke a cigar. I started smoking cigars on my 18th birthday- my first "cigar" was a grape flavored Phillies Blunt that my cousin bought me. It was horrible (and to this day, I can't stand flavored cigars- looking at you, Drew Estate), but it piqued my interest, and I started smoking pipes and cigars regularly once I started college. I've been smoking cigars and pipes for 10 years this year, and it's been a wonderful hobby- some of the best conversations I've had, some of the most interesting people I've met, and some of my closest friendships have been formed with the fragrant scent of cigar smoke hanging in the air. Many an hour has been spent on numerous patios smoking a cigar or three, staring into the infinity of the night sky and contemplating the mysteries of the universe. Not to wax poetic or anything.

ANYWAYS, here's some of my favorites in no particular order, with comments as warranted:

*Hoyo de Monterrey*: smoking a maduro Excalibur Churchill as I write this- a complex, full bodied stick with a toothy wrapper. Smoked several in grad school, recently rediscovered them after not having one for several years.

*La Gloria Cubana*: the Serie R and Serie N are both good, I just finished off a box of the Serie N's that I bought last July.

*Romeo y Julieta*: I love this producer, I've purchased many of the 1875 series sticks (red band, usually singles in the glass tube). I also have several of the 1875 Reserve (brown band) in my humidor currently.

*Arturo Fuente*: 3 words- "Short Story" and "Hemmingway". Small sticks that are absolutely incredible. Find the barber pole Short Story if you can, I haven't seen it as often, but it's a bit more complex than the original IMHO.

*Fuente Fuente Opus X*: this is actually made by A Fuente (above), but deserves its own category. There's a damn good reason that Cigar Aficionado ranks this as one of the most sought after cigars in the world. Most tobacconists will only sell you two at a time when they're in stock- mine sends out emails weeks in advance of them getting a shipment. Many an event has been celebrated with an Opus X (graduation both times, class ring ceremony, engagement/wedding, etc).

*Rocky Patel*: pretty much anything they come out with is worth a try. Most famous for their "Edge" series (of which I prefer the red-banded maduro), I tend to buy the Vintage 1990 and Vintage 1992. They recently came out with the Twentieth Anniversary, which I thought was very good.

*Padron*: the Delicias Natural is pretty tasty, and not pricey at all

*Montecristo*: their non-habanos ones are good too, try the no.1 or no.2

*Ashton*: the VSG is pretty solid

*Partagas*: I like the 1845 series, I recently posted a Black Label Maximó on here that was very good. I also like the Extra Oscuro.

*San Cristobal*: I haven't smoked many, but I haven't had one that I didn't like. The Coloso is good.

*My Father Cigars*: the Garcia family knows a thing or two about how to make a cigar. The Flor de las Antillas toro sungrown is fantastic- I'm a sucker for a box pressed stogie.

*H Upmann*: recently discovered the Banker line (specifically the Arbitrage). Super complex, super tasty, and super slow burning- I smoked this one for 2 hours straight.

*Oliva*: the Serie G and Serie O are both very good.

*CAO*: another of my go-to brands. I love most of the cigars they put out with the exception of the OSA Sol (though it's been supposedly discontinued)- I bought several from different shops, and each one had significant construction issues that caused me to put them down before getting halfway through. I love the Italia, Brazilia, America (which I smoke each Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day), and La Traviata (a standard, day to day smoke for me). I also recently discovered the Flathead 770, a box pressed behemoth that took me several hours (and several drinks) to finish. As an aside, they used to have a stick called the Vision that was pretty good, but the selling point was that the box it came in was a white plastic humidor with blue LEDs that lit up when you opened the lid. Decent (if a bit overpriced) cigar, unmatched presentation (except for maybe the Avo 25th anniversary, which came in a laquered piano humidor)

*AJ Fernandez*: the San Lotano Oval maduro is one of my favorite sticks. The Enclave is also very good.

*La Flor Dominicana*: the Double Ligero- incredibly full bodied and packed with nicotine. The one time I've ever felt woozy to the point of nauseous after a cigar was after smoking one of these on the patio of the Driskell Hotel in Austin Texas- I had to lie down almost immediately afterwards. My best friend (who doesn't smoke cigars) tried one on an empty stomach one time- he threw up 1/3 of the way through. Still a favorite of mine, I just make sure to eat first and drink lots of water. Avoid if you're new to cigars, approach cautiously if you're nicotine sensitive.

*Sancho Panza*: the Glorioso and Caballero are good in their own right, but especially for the price

*Perdomo*: I used to buy a lot of these in college, and generally keep a box of the Lot 23's or Champagnes in the humidor. I have one more Lot 23 left, so I may buy a box of Champagnes soon.

*Cuesta Rey*: The Centro Fino Sungrown is the first "nice" cigar I ever smoked, while on a cruise after I graduated high school. Wonderful stick in its own right, but for me, I'll always have fond memories of smoking this stick in a Royal Carribbean smoking lounge after a steak and lobster dinner, while sunken into a leather armchair, staring out floor-to-ceiling windows at the Caribbean Sea at night. Add a glass of Appleton Estate V/X rum (neat), and I'm immediately taken back to that wood-paneled lounge. That's a memory I'll always have with me. The cigar is damn good too, fwiw.

*Punch*: the Rare Corojo and Grand Cru are very good. I also smoked Cafes in college, because the were inexpensive and consistent.

*Alec Bradley*: the Black Market is another favorite of mine. Several of you commented on the Filthy Hooligans I've been smoking recently, which were a special edition within that line for St Patrick's Day. I also really enjoy the "Prensado", the "Fine and Rare", and the "American Classic".

*Macanudo*: I'll come out and say it- a lot of people like them, but I'm not a fan of most of their cigars. However, I will keep a tin or two around of Maduro "Ascots" around for quick smokes, or if I'm traveling. I'll also keep several sticks of the Cafe around- I don't enjoy them (I find them fairly one-dimensional and somewhat flavorless), but they're a good stick to offer people who don't usually smoke cigars (like my friend who threw up on the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero).

That about covers the staples for me. Some notes: I generally buy cigars as singles, very rarely will I buy full boxes- i get bored smoking the same thing multiple times in a row. I also generally smoke darker, heavier tasting sticks (maduro, ligero/double ligero, etc), and I generally try to buy Double Corona or Churchill sized sticks. I also drink all different things while smoking, but I prefer a good single malt islay scotch (Laphroaig 10, usually). I always have water with me though.

Also, for those curious, I use a Palio guillotine cutter (lifetime warranty- when the blades dull, they say to take it into a cigar shop that carries them and swap it for a new one for free) and an IM Corona "double corona" lighter (soft flame, but a twin jet butane, so it can light the whole foot at one time). Neither are cheap, but quality over quantity and all that.

Finally, on Cubans: I'm don't dislike Cuban cigars, I've had more than a few and thought many were very good. However, I think that they get cult status here in the States because of the "forbidden fruit" aspect. Every cigar producing region has very good and very bad sticks- it depends on a multitude of factors, and ultimately, personal taste. I've been in far too many cigar shops where I've heard people make the blanket statement that "Cubans are the best cigars in the world/only thing worth smoking/etc"- that, to me, is the statement of someone who is either uninformed, or only wants to smoke a cigar as a status symbol. These are the same people that will leave the band on their Davidoff in the shop not because they're enjoying a (very good) cigar, but because they want to show off how much they spent on it. Just my opinion.

Sorry this is so long, hope it helps!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Do not be concerned about notions of expertise, for in matters of rarefied taste this is a frightfully amorphous concept, OF. The nonsense some men spout on cigar forums and on whisky forums defies credibility, it is as if they have reached into a gigantic bag of words and then scattered them haphazardly across the page!

This being so, I am much keener on an expression of appreciation which engages me and tempts me to indulge - and you, bernoulli, Adelantado et al are certainly guilty of providing that!

Thank you for taking the time to produce your list, I have already expanded my experience by smoking a cigar recommended on this thread (a Rocky Patel and it was quite delicious most especially given its low cost compared to my usual brands) and will be bearing your recommendations in mind when composing my next tobacco shopping list.

As to your waxing poetical - for myself that is a central pleasure of the whimsy, the transcendent felicities of Scotch and Cigar in combination, so conducive to both spirited 'putting the world to rights' discourse and solitary contemplative reflection.

,.
.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Great point Shaver! Cigars are personal, and if you like a t, smoke it! I tried some sticks that were touted as great, but I'd rather have had a $.50 Parodi over some of them. In the states, as retailers, generally guidance from JR Cigars or Cigars.com generally hit the mark.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words gents! I hope the list was helpful, and I hope you find the cigars i listed as tasty as I found them. That's the beautiful thing about cigars- there's always something new to try.

Today's combo- a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve (brown band) with a Guinness (in a damn cool throwback can):


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Now that is a combo I'm very familiar with, except for the throw back cans! Guinness actually pairs very well with cigars.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Big T said:


> Now that is a combo I'm very familiar with, except for the throw back cans! Guinness actually pairs very well with cigars.


Stouts and porters in general pair well, but especially coffee porters IME. Coffee as well, for that matter. I also like pairing coffees and cigars from specific regions- Dominican cigars and coffees, for example.

i always keep Guinness in my fridge as a standby, but I had to purchase these cans when I saw them this week lol


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

orange fury said:


> Stouts and porters in general pair well, but especially coffee porters IME. Coffee as well, for that matter. I also like pairing coffees and cigars from specific regions- Dominican cigars and coffees, for example.
> 
> i always keep Guinness in my fridge as a standby, but I had to purchase these cans when I saw them this week lol


In my 63 years, about 35 smoking cigars, I've never smoked a cigar while drinking coffee. This weekend I shall try it! I may also track down a coffee porter!

T.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Big T said:


> In my 63 years, about 35 smoking cigars, I've never smoked a cigar while drinking coffee. This weekend I shall try it! I may also track down a coffee porter!
> 
> T.


Let us know your thoughts- since I smoke a lot of Maduro cigars, I find that Kenyan or Colombian coffees pair well (as do French roast coffees). I make my coffee in a French Press or a pour over pot- the French press works better with cigars IMHO, as it retains the oils from the coffee beans. I also really enjoy Lavazza espresso out of my stovetop Bialetti moka pot (it isn't true espresso, but similar enough in strength). Also, if I'm just drinking a single cup, I use my Aeropress.

I also like having a bottle of San Pellegrino with me when I'm doing pairings like this- the sparkling water tends to cleanse the palate better than still water.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear OF,

Thanks for the list. Will definitely check some of them. I also smoke cigars with a nice Guiness and have exactly the same glass.

Yesterday I went to Ningbo to visit a friend who is a cigar connoisseur. It was a longggg night, from beer to two bottles of very good wine (a St Emillion Grand Cru and an Amarone Reserva), followed by G&T and cigars. A nice Romeo & Julieta numero 3 and then a small Davidoff (his favorite).


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

Vega Fina Churchill and Indio. I understand Vega Finas are sought-after in Europe. I took the last eight Churchills available in my shop last night. They always seem to be running low. That's here in Texas...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

bernoulli said:


> Yesterday I went to Ningbo to visit a friend who is a cigar connoisseur. It was a longggg night, from beer to two bottles of very good wine (a St Emillion Grand Cru and an Amarone Reserva), followed by G&T and cigars. A nice Romeo & Julieta numero 3 and then a small Davidoff (his favorite).


Wow, I get a huge mother of a headache just reading that! I must be getting old.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I am getting old too. I refused a cognac to end the night. Good for him, as he was almost sick, while I slept well. In the past, the night would have continued for a lot longer.... It was nice to catch up and I got a gift, his old humidor. I never needed one in Rio (the perfect humidity for cigars) but in China the air is very dry.



FLCracka said:


> Wow, I get a huge mother of a headache just reading that! I must be getting old.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Gentlemen, some excellent submissions above. What a thoroughly civilised bunch you are. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Charatan Corona with Aultmore 12 y/o.



















Smokin'!


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Great contributions.

One advantage of living part of the year in China is that one can have a cigar while watching a great blues band. Yesterday at the cotton club, a small partagas and an old fashioned.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Jealously is an ugly emotion to express and so I shall manfully refrain.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

bernoulli said:


> Great contributions.
> 
> One advantage of living part of the year in China is that one can have a cigar while watching a great blues band. Yesterday at the cotton club, a small partagas and an old fashioned.





Shaver said:


> ^ Jealously is an ugly emotion to express and so I shall manfully refrain.


advantage to Texas too- it depends on the bar, but some bars do allow smoking. When I was in grad school, I would attend lodge on Monday nights. When our meeting was over, I went to the bar on the right side of our building if I wanted to smoke a cigar or a pipe, and if i didn't want to smell like smoke, I went to the bar on the left that didn't allow smoking. It was a nice arrangement.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My patio companions tonight- a brand new bottle of Laphroaig:


and a Missouri Meerschaum cob with Prince Albert:


Enjoying the mild weather. If we could not get more rain, that'd be great.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Glen Grant Major's Reserve with Guantanamera Minuto.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Shaver,

I have tried both only once and was fairly disappointed. The Glengrant tasted like cheap alcohol and the Guantanamera was so bland as to be almost flavorless. What are your opinion on both?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The Guantanamera was the single worst rolled cigar I have ever put to my lips but the taste (once I had the beast under control) was pleasant enough albeit one dimensional. As to the Glen Grant, which was something of an experiment, whilst I would not buy it again (there being so many significantly better choices for not much more money) it was reasonably smooth but lacking depth and a rewarding mouthfeel.

There were two duds amongst the New World stock I have been smoking this last month but live and learn. I am about to restock with a selection from OF's recent recommendations and expect more successful results.



bernoulli said:


> Shaver,
> 
> I have tried both only once and was fairly disappointed. The Glengrant tasted like cheap alcohol and the Guantanamera was so bland as to be almost flavorless. What are your opinion on both?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Gurka Beauty and a couple of glasss of Guiness. Got a five pack of the Gurkas last year and they've been in my humidor ever since. My opinion-should have lit my regular Alec Bradley American Classic instead. The Gurka was OK and will be a cigar to give to visitors that never bring smokes to our house!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This month's supply of stogies:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cardhu Gold Reserve and Rocky Patel


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

One of my favorite cigars! I'm honored to be in such good company!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ I was unaware of the brand until Adelantando presented one earlier in this thread. They really are a lovely smoke, most especially given their comparatively low cost.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Another nice bar in Shanghai, this time an Italian (Uva) that only serves italian food and wine. R&J is always a pleasure to smoke.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Shaver old chap, where do you pick up your supplies - Turmeaus in Knutsford?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I have recently transferred my custom to Turmeaus via the online service cgarsltd.co.uk. They offer a commendably large range and at very reasonable prices.



Zingari said:


> Shaver old chap, where do you pick up your supplies - Turmeaus in Knutsford?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Absolutely, were I obliged to smoke but one brand then that brand would be R&J.



bernoulli said:


> Another nice bar in Shanghai, this time an Italian (Uva) that only serves italian food and wine. R&J is always a pleasure to smoke.


----------



## quentin11 (Nov 26, 2011)

Folks, hopefully not an off topic, but I saw a UK shop mentioned where Shaver gets his cigars. Since I am in the US, can someone please suggest a good source/website where to buy cigars in the US economically? Is there perhaps a store in New York City that has a good selection and hopefully reasonably priced ?

i am too fan of scotches, with current favorites being Ardbeg Uigeadail and Balvenie Caribbean Cask - very different but love them both.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

quentin11 said:


> Folks, hopefully not an off topic, but I saw a UK shop mentioned where Shaver gets his cigars. Since I am in the US, can someone please suggest a good source/website where to buy cigars in the US economically? Is there perhaps a store in New York City that has a good selection and hopefully reasonably priced ?
> 
> i am too fan of scotches, with current favorites being Ardbeg Uigeadail and Balvenie Caribbean Cask - very different but love them both.


Try JR Cigars.com or Cigars.com. I've used both and am only slightly partial to JR.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

quentin11 said:


> Folks, hopefully not an off topic, but I saw a UK shop mentioned where Shaver gets his cigars. Since I am in the US, can someone please suggest a good source/website where to buy cigars in the US economically? Is there perhaps a store in New York City that has a good selection and hopefully reasonably priced ?
> 
> i am too fan of scotches, with current favorites being Ardbeg Uigeadail and Balvenie Caribbean Cask - very different but love them both.


cant help you with NYC shops, but Ardbeg Uigeadail is fantastic- you have good taste in scotch lol


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Massive cigar for a long afternoon- Kristoff "Kristania" with a Woodford Reserve mint julep:


for those interested, the julep cup is from Woodbury Pewter- highly recommended


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Other people need to post lol!

today, Gispert churchill with (yet another) mint julep- this julep cup was probably one of the best purchases I've made recently:


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Following OF's suggestions and given the opportunity of a 2-day layover in Miami, I stocked up on non-cubans for lots of experimentation. Store is a great one, even though the name sucks (Mancave). People are knowledgeable and I combined some of the house's suggestion with the great list made by OF.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bernoulli said:


> Following OF's suggestions and given the opportunity of a 2-day layover in Miami, I stocked up on non-cubans for lots of experimentation. Store is a great one, even though the name sucks (Mancave). People are knowledgeable and I combined some of the house's suggestion with the great list made by OF.


A fine looking selection.

I was not disappointed by the first of OF's non-Cuban recommendations, which I smoked the Friday before last, and I suspect that you will be equally approving.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^:devil:

.....but what pray tell could be offensive about a store name "Mancave?" LOL.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Rum Zacapa Sistema Solera 23. Cigars were nice, mild and even throughout. Nothing earth shattering, but a good beginning to the non-US cigars tour..


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Tonight, it shall be several glasses of Gunness and an Alec Bradley American Classic. Tomorrow, both son-in-laws will be here, and it will be Glenn-Fiddich, with Rocky Patel Vintage 1999.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


>


Knockando? One of my favorites!

Shaver, you're making me thirsty.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just went through the last couple pages- I'm glad y'all seem to be enjoying cigars from my list! I'm always nervous about making recommendations because I know everyone has different tastes, but I had hoped to cover most of the strength/flavor/region bases with my selections. Happy to see the positive feedback!


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear OF,

Don't worry. We are all adults. We followed your suggestions but you not responsible for our choices. I do appreciate your time and knowledge and I am certainly having a lot of fun trying new cigars. Thanks again. Sometimes, though, I will come back to the main staples, like yesterday. One of the best cigars in the world, a Montecristo pyramid.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Welcome aboard Tommy D! I shan't ask how you obtained that.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

More New World cigars. Thanks, OF! And, of course, my favorite scotch. Yes, Lagavullin is more complex, Laphroig etc etc. Jura 10yr old. My favorite ever.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

I cant seem to get photos and text together. haha. Tonight was a La Gloria Cubana, cigar festival edition 2016. And a very nice manhattan. Cheers!

Not included a few days ago, was a very nice smoke... the Hammer & Sickle Moscow City maduro. Wow, that was really flavorful, smooth, perfect draw, and consistent from end to end. 
Tom


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey OF. What do you think of the Gispert? I've not seen this around that I recall. I read a good review (but from a cigar retailer). Thanks...
Tom


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

Lo those decades ago, the 1980s, I enjoyed Dunhills and Partagas right there in my office. All day long. And nobody said a word about it. Sea change since then, of course. I had a locker for a bit in the Dunhill store in Union Square. Now only an occasional Montecristo #2. I prefer the DR to Cuban. Have visted with the Padron people in Nicaragua. Not a fan personally but they are some very committed people.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

cumberlandpeal said:


> Lo those decades ago, the 1980s, I enjoyed Dunhills and Partagas right there in my office. All day long. And nobody said a word about it. Sea change since then, of course. I had a locker for a bit in the Dunhill store in Union Square. Now only an occasional Montecristo #2. I prefer the DR to Cuban. Have visted with the Padron people in Nicaragua. Not a fan personally but they are some very committed people.


Nice!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

TommyDawg said:


> Hey OF. What do you think of the Gispert? I've not seen this around that I recall. I read a good review (but from a cigar retailer). Thanks...
> Tom


It was good! I don't know that I would buy a whole box of them (I think I would get bored after a while), but they're a solid value IMHO- I'll certainly pick up more singles in the future.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Sitting on the patio in between storm systems (sunny, but thunder in the background). My first time trying a Hammer & Sickle cigar, the Hermitage no.1 with a mint julep (surprise surprise).



Nicaraguan box-pressed Churchill. I'm about 1/4 into it, and this is a pretty damn good stick. My only complaint is that the ash won't stay on, but not a huge deal- I'll be getting more of these.

also, dat frost:


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Yesterday was the first big disappointment regarding New World cigars. The Montecristo was bland to the point of being flavorless. You win some... No alcohol involved, liters (deal with that, 'Mericans) of passion fruit juice consumed after basketball and during the first game of the finals.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I've never tried the white series, sorry to hear it was disappointing. Is that a Connecticut wrapper?


----------



## johwal (Apr 21, 2010)

Cigars, no. But I smoke two American Spirit cigs a day, whether I need them or not.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I have no idea. How do I tell?



orange fury said:


> I've never tried the white series, sorry to hear it was disappointing. Is that a Connecticut wrapper?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice way to end the week- H. Upmann Banker (the Arbitrage) with a bourbon Rickey:


The Arbitrage has been one of my favorite sticks in recent memory- I've picked up several and they're consistently fantastic. I rarely buy boxes, but I may make an exception with this.

Also, for those interested, my Rickey recipe:
2oz bourbon
1 tbsp lime juice
pour over ice into highball glass, top with sparkling water


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

bernoulli said:


> I have no idea. How do I tell?


I just now looked it up online, and I was partially correct- it's Ecuadorian Connecticut. Connecticut wrappers are on the lighter end of the color spectrum generally. Compare that to the darker Ecuadorian Habano wrapper on the cigar I'm smoking today.

some more in depth info can be found here:
https://www.famous-smoke.com/cigaradvisor/cigar-wrappers


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

My change of pace... FeRo briar pipe, a gift from my Dad. Inside is Lane's 1Q. A nice aromatic, for those around me...
Tom


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^A fine looking pipe TD, how is the smoke? I have never tried a shorter stem model and worry the experience may be too hot.

This evening I luxuriated within a Padron cigar (courtesy of OF's recommendation) and believe it to be remarkably good value for the cost. Pics to follow tomorrow when my Internet access will be viable.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Shaver, a nice mellow smoke every time. It was a learning curve for me though. It only runs hot if I'm puffing too frequently. Nice easy pace is the key, and most relaxing anyway. This one uses a balsa wood filter, which keeps moisture at bay. Not sure if that helps keep it cool. Enjoy your padron!


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Nice way to end the week- H. Upmann Banker (the Arbitrage) with a bourbon Rickey:
> 
> Also, for those interested, my Rickey recipe:
> 2oz bourbon
> ...


Roses lime, or real lime? I've got to try one. What's your bourbon of choice? 
Tom


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

TommyDawg said:


> Shaver, a nice mellow smoke every time. It was a learning curve for me though. It only runs hot if I'm puffing too frequently. Nice easy pace is the key, and most relaxing anyway. This one uses a balsa wood filter, which keeps moisture at bay. Not sure if that helps keep it cool. Enjoy your padron!





TommyDawg said:


> My change of pace... FeRo briar pipe, a gift from my Dad. Inside is Lane's 1Q. A nice aromatic, for those around me...
> Tom


nice looking pipe! I'm not a fan of most of Lane's tobaccos (I don't like aromatics), but I've heard good things about 1-Q. The only aromatic I (somewhat) regularly smoke is Captain Black- memories from freshman year of college right there lol.



Shaver said:


> ^A fine looking pipe TD, how is the smoke? I have never tried a shorter stem model and worry the experience may be too hot.
> 
> This evening I luxuriated within a Padron cigar (courtesy of OF's recommendation) and believe it to be remarkably good value for the cost. Pics to follow tomorrow when my Internet access will be viable.


Glad you like it! I feel like Padron is often overlooked, they make fantastic sticks at a reasonable price



TommyDawg said:


> Roses lime, or real lime? I've got to try one. What's your bourbon of choice?
> Tom


Real lime- but I use the lime juice in the bottle, I don't want to go to the trouble of using an actual lime. I'm not a fan of products like Roses, because they usually have a bunch of extra sugar mixed in. For bourbon, I have several:

Buffalo Trace- I generally buy and prefer Buffalo Trace as my day to day bourbon. This is one I always keep around

Woodford Reserve- I bought this recently specifically for my mint juleps (official bourbon of the Kentucky Derby and all that).

Ezra Brooks (black label)- a great value, this one is 90 proof, and 1.75L is $21.99 in my area. It's actually surprisingly decent on the rocks, but fantastic in mixed drinks (it's what I've been using in my Rickeys today- I may or may not be on my third...). I have a soft spot for this one, as its one I used to buy in college.

Wild Turkey 101- great for a higher proof/lower cost bourbon- once I finish my Woodford Reserve, I'll be picking up a bottle specifically for use with mint juleps (the higher proof helps give mint juleps some bite when all the melted ice is factored in).

If if you're looking for more expensive:

Willett- I got a bottle of this a while back, when the manager of my liquor store (because THAT doesn't make me sound like an alcoholic...) got some in. Apparently it doesn't come out all that often, but this has been pretty decent. I only drink it out of my glencairn glass with a splash of water- no ice or mixing for this one.

Bookers- I bought a bottle of this for my Agency Director at my last job for his birthday. 130.6 proof and packaged in a wood box- damn good, but at $50+/bottle, I probably won't buy this for myself in the foreseeable future. The packaging makes for a neat gift for a bourbon lover though.

My opinions on what not to drink:

Bulleit- I'll be honest, I don't know what the obsession people have with this is. I understand bourbon is sweeter than other alcohol (especially compared to my preferred Islay scotches), but this is way too sweet for me. I've purchased several bottles and just can't get behind this. Their rye whiskey is decent, but I still prefer Knob Creek or Jim Beam rye

just some thoughts, hope this helped!

Hey mods- I know it says "honors member" under my name, but since my suggestions in here were seemingly well received, maybe "resident cigar aficionado" wouldn't be a terrible tag line? Lol


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Bookers- I bought a bottle of this for my Agency Director at my last job for his birthday. 101 proof and packaged in a wood box- damn good, but at $50+/bottle, I probably won't buy this for myself in the foreseeable future. The packaging makes for a neat gift for a bourbon lover though.
> 
> Bulleit- I'll be honest, I don't know what the obsession people have with this is. I understand bourbon is sweeter than other alcohol (especially compared to my preferred Islay scotches), but this is way too sweet for me. I've purchased several bottles and just can't get behind this. Their rye whiskey is decent, but I still prefer Knkb Creek or Jim Beam rye


Hey OF, a friendly edit - Bookers is anywhere from 121-130.6 proof, depending on the cask. Agreed regarding the Bulleit Bourbon, though I do like Bulleit Rye. Have you tried it?

I may be further digressing here from the Cigars content . . .


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

cellochris said:


> Hey OF, a friendly edit - Bookers is anywhere from 121-130.6 proof, depending on the cask. Agreed regarding the Bulleit Bourbon, though I do like Bulleit Rye. Have you tried it?
> 
> I may be further digressing here from the Cigars content . . .


Youre absolutely correct- that's what several Rickey's will do to you lol. The 130.6 is what I bought for our AD, but that goes to show how often I've purchased Booker's. I've edited the original post.

I have tried Bulleit rye, and though I liked it better than the bourbon, I still prefer other rye whiskeys. Honestly, I really am a fan of Jim Beam Rye, I think it's a great value for the price (and I'm well aware of the reputation of regular Jim Beam). If I'm buying rye though (which I prefer for Manhattans and Old Fashioneds), I do generally prefer Knob Creek. Wild Turkey Rye is on my list though, if/when I buy it, I'll post a review.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Youre absolutely correct- that's what several Rickey's will do to you lol. The 130.6 is what I bought for our AD, but that goes to show how often I've purchased Booker's. I've edited the original post.
> 
> I have tried Bulleit rye, and though I liked it better than the bourbon, I still prefer other rye whiskeys. Honestly, I really am a fan of Jim Beam Rye, I think it's a great value for the price (and I'm well aware of the reputation of regular Jim Beam). If I'm buying rye though (which I prefer for Manhattans and Old Fashioneds), I do generally prefer Knob Creek. Wild Turkey Rye is on my list though, if/when I buy it, I'll post a review.


I haven't tried Jim Beam Rye, I'll have to give it a go next time I'm restocking. Have you tried Jim Beam's Devil's cut? I'd be interested to get your take. Wild Turkey 101 was my favorite bourbon in undergrad.

Off to have a nightcap here myself, it will be Maker's. Cheers!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

cellochris said:


> I haven't tried Jim Beam Rye, I'll have to give it a go next time I'm restocking. Have you tried Jim Beam's Devil's cut? I'd be interested to get your take. Wild Turkey 101 was my favorite bourbon in undergrad.
> 
> Off to have a nightcap here myself, it will be Maker's. Cheers!


Cellochris, if you're ever in the Houston area, shoot me a message and I'll buy you a drink- there's been several threads now where I've thought you and I would get along well in person lol.

i haven't tried Devils Cut, but I'll be honest- it's hard for me to spend $20 on it when Buffalo Trace is a dollar more. That said, I have a spot for Jim Beam black label, as it was the first bourbon I ever tried. Also, JB makes Old Grandad, which is very good, so I can't hate on them too much. I'll try Devils Cut if I see it in a bar, but probably won't buy a bottle. WT101 is fantastic though, especially at the price point.

enjoy your Makers- I'm about to pour a snifter of Willett myself!


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks OF - likewise, and do let me know if you're ever in Atlanta! I have a friend in Dallas and another whose family lives in Houston, so perhaps a bourbon is more likely than not 

Very true, I would have Buffalo Trace over the Devil's Cut as well. If you do stumble upon the Devil's Cut in a bar let me know and we can compare notes. It has been many years since WT101, I may have to pick up a bottle for nostalgia!


----------



## Sam H (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone like Rittenhouse Rye? That's my go to.

Anyway I'm not really a cigar smoker but I had 4 over vacation in Mexico when I remembered I could buy Cuban cigars there. I had a Romeo y Julieta (probably a corona), 2 Cohibas (largish cigarillo size) and a Monte Cristo torpedo. I also had some Mezcal and tequila. In the photo is some Marca Negra Tobala mezcal.



http://imgur.com/gMski


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hoyo De Monterrey.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Padron.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard Sam! I have taken the liberty of displaying your photo below.












Sam H said:


> Anyone like Rittenhouse Rye? That's my go to. Anyway I'm not really a cigar smoker but I had 4 over vacation in Mexico when I remembered I could buy Cuban cigars there. I had a Romeo y Julieta (probably a corona), 2 Cohibas (largish cigarillo size) and a Monte Cristo torpedo. I also had some Mezcal and tequila. In the photo is some Marca Negra Tobala mezcal.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gMski


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Great stuff all around. Kudos, gentlemen.

Since you have been talking about bourbon, here is the only American whiskey I actually enjoy. Very hard to find, and it needs to be diluted a bit, but a great drink. Small cigar is a gift from a friend, a R&J.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

*Non-Cubans*

OrangeFury,

As you know, I bought some sticks that you recommended, but also followed the suggestion of the gentleman behind the counter at my latest sojourn in Florida. Yesterday, I smoked one that was not on your list. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

OF, could not find a Montecristo 1 or 2 or the Arturo Fuentes you recommended. However, both replacements are fine cigars.

And for Shaver, Lagavullin with a background of original comic book art.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

And my latest addition to my humidor .......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thought y'all might appreciate this, picked up a few sticks yesterday:


L to R: CAO America "Monument" (x3, for me and two buddies for July 4th festivities), CAO America "Landmark", Ramon Allones Heritage, Partagas 1845


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Already delving into my new sticks- Ramon Allones with a margarita poolside:


I like curly head sticks, for no other reason than I think they look neat:


super easy to light:


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't think tobacco is a worthy subject. It certainly is not Cool. It has hurt so many people from individuals to families to friends. There is no way to dress it up, as even, okay.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

WA, to each its own.

Liga Privada is by far the best cigar I got from the New World. Smoked among friends at Esch Cafe, one of the precious few cigar bars in Rio.

OF, really nice sticks. Enjoy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I love the LFD Double Ligero- only after a heavy dinner though lol. I don't think I've tried the Oro- any good?

Recently picked up a small, 50ct desktop humidor for my office and started filling it:


The Ghurka Ghost "Asura" (the 4 on the right) is a new one for me- I found a 5 pack, like Ghurka, and thought the holographic band was too cool. I kept one in my home humidor to try this week, very excited to test this one out.

Edit: snazzy Ghurka band (though the caps are sloppy)-


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Trying the Ghurka Ghost tonight- this thing is phenomenal. For what it's worth, strong recommendation from me- if you like strong cigars, buy one. I'm going to pick up the other 5-pack the shop had tomorrow.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

WA said:


> Don't think tobacco is a worthy subject. It certainly is not Cool. It has hurt so many people from individuals to families to friends. There is no way to dress it up, as even, okay.


WA, I agree with Bernoulli.....to each his own
That said, Cigars and Pipes are awesome (as I don't smoke cigarettes or anything else that's legal in our state). Everything in moderation (like a cigar or two a month) wouldn't hurting anyone. It's when you get addicted and out of control that things go wrong. Anyways for those who enjoy a good stogie.....enjoy them in good health and more importantly in good company.

Patterson winery cigar night...cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Because July 4th approacheth, CAO America Landmark with a glass of Willett bourbon (and my IM Corona as a backdrop):


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

A AAAC crossover. The Anti-Monitor is defeated. With Shaver, cubans, and scotch. Also some wonderful jazz and food.

OF, the Oro is alright, but not enough to get out of your way to get it.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

bernoulli said:


> A AAAC crossover. The Anti-Monitor is defeated. With Shaver, cubans, and scotch. Also some wonderful jazz and food.
> 
> OF, the Oro is alright, but not enough to get out of your way to get it.


I see you are enjoying the McCallan.....Albertsons have the 18yr old on sale for $159

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

orange fury said:


> I love the LFD Double Ligero- only after a heavy dinner though lol. I don't think I've tried the Oro- any good?
> 
> Recently picked up a small, 50ct desktop humidor for my office and started filling it:
> 
> ...


Had to recharge my Humidors....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll have to post a pic when I'm back in the office tuesday, but my desktop humidor is full now- pretty nice feeling lol.

also, no pictures, but had a AJ Fernandez "Enclave" last night (with Pampero Anniversario rum) and a CAO America "Landmark" tonight (with Remy Martin VSOP) with some friends- in honor of July 4th, of course.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

orange fury said:


> I'll have to post a pic when I'm back in the office tuesday, but my desktop humidor is full now- pretty nice feeling lol.
> 
> also, no pictures, but had a AJ Fernandez "Enclave" last night (with Pampero Anniversario rum) and a CAO America "Landmark" tonight (with Remy Martin VSOP) with some friends- in honor of July 4th, of course.


Yep know the feeling when you have a full humidor of the finest cigars...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtd1 (Nov 20, 2015)

ASH said:


> I see you are enjoying the McCallan.....Albertsons have the 18yr old on sale for $159
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish we had them out east. All of the liquor stores here are selling Macallan 18 for ~$250.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

rtd1 said:


> Wish we had them out east. All of the liquor stores here are selling Macallan 18 for ~$250.


Enjoying a fine cigar this Sunday afternoon.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

No pic. My cigar shop has a display of unbanded cigars called "90 plus", that are promised to all be rated 90 or higher from various cigar publications. You get a general description, like Dominican, mild, etc but no other details. As a result of being unbanded, they sell for about half regular price. Like a surprise smoke. As it turned out, this is a very nice Dominican, close to medium, torpedo shape that's very smooth, well rolled, and quite tasty! Glad I bought 4 of them. 
Tom


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, and last weekend I was strolling through a local flea market and found a neat ashtray, white ceramic with some German liquor or wine company advertise the around the edge. Very cool find, for $3 no less!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, flea markets can be a lot of fun and do occasionally cough up newfound treasures!


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

My bottle for my upcoming 40th Birthday.......with a fine Partagas Lucitania (Habana) cigar




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

What a beautiful afternoon in Seattle today to sit outside on my patio and smoke a fine Cuban .....reflecting on life



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Torano


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ASH said:


> My bottle for my upcoming 40th Birthday.......with a fine Partagas Lucitania (Habana) cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't mind me asking, how much does this run?


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

orange fury said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much does this run?


At Costco for $699

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^"$699!"
I'm sure it's going to prove a wonderful experience for some, but Jeez Louise, I would be more reluctant to open that Scotch and drink it, than I was to wear those stupidly expensive Alligator hide cowboy boots that I came to my senses over and passed on to a better home last winter! We all have our thresholds of the acceptable financial impact of our respective purchases. :crazy:


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

You live once.....so why not be a bit extravagant .....specially at 40 when most of your life is over in this world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyways....here's my Friday project


My first time painting/varnishing anything...



All done, ready for cigars and wine with friends this evening....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Ash,

Seriously, you do extravagant so well. It's a beautiful thing. 

The Shell Cordovan

The Cigars

Your Scotch.

I'm in awe.....


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Theodan....

Finished up the barrels for this evening's BBQ






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Also don't forget the wine my friend..... For my Father-in-law's 65th....Chateau Margaux 1984 - $900/bottle


At the table with my Mother-in-law in the background ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ASH said:


> At Costco for $699
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering what most bottles of 30-40 year scotch run, that actually pretty decent. Looking forward to your thoughts on it! Also, love the barrels, and your taste in cigars/alcohol is impeccable.

this afternoon, a Rocky Patel Edicion Unica:


i wish I had picked up more when I bought this...


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Quick question please. I have a cigar where the wrapper extends down loosely tucked around the foot. Do I just light it as usual, or does that require clipping? Thanks!
Tom


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Light it as usual...

However if you are talking about a pig tail end, then you need to cut it as it's the end that does not get lit 



This pic shows the end that needs to be cut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Ash!


----------



## Hockey Tom (Aug 10, 2016)

X-post from drinks thread:

This past Saturday, the weather cooled off enough to enjoy some relaxing on the back patio. This, combined with some great quality mint and basil led to enjoying a Wild Turkey 101 mint julep and a Cohiba black label. Not pictured, I followed the julep up with a gin basil smash.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Hockey Tom said:


> X
> 
> Nice choices all around!


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

My new acquisition for fine Ales and Craft Beer....2 x mugs from Jacob Bromwell




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Fortune favors the well read.....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

A manicure might be in order. Just sayin'...


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

CSG said:


> A manicure might be in order. Just sayin'...


First post of yours I've agreed with in quite some time.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 17, 2013)

So I have a vacation to DR planned in a few weeks and Obama just announced Cubans are legal to import in any personal quantity from any country they are legally sold.

What should I bring back? I don't smoke cigars too often, so I'd like to bring back a small long-term stash just to have and maybe gift. Do humidors keep cigars indefinitely?


----------



## jerry_in_motown (Nov 14, 2011)

Sam H said:


> So I have a vacation to DR planned in a few weeks and Obama just announced Cubans are legal to import in any personal quantity from any country they are legally sold.
> 
> What should I bring back? I don't smoke cigars too often, so I'd like to bring back a small long-term stash just to have and maybe gift. Do humidors keep cigars indefinitely?


Check and keep humidity between 68 and 72 and you're good forever.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Two old favourites and a couple of Macanudo's chosen on a whim.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My daughter is going to Cuba. She wants to see the place before capitalism washes over the place like a tsunami. She acknowledges that the Cuban people desperately NEED capitalism but wants to see the place before all the vintage cars are policed up at outrageous prices by collectors. :winner: I told her to bring me some cigars . . .


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A divine combination.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> A divine combination.


Nice! Looks like we had a similar thought on cigars:


Heck of a way to spend a Saturday morning- RYJ 1875 with "autumn spice" coffee in a French press (enamelware mug from Best Made Co is courtesy of a buddy of mine, and is competing with my LL Bean mug for my favorite)

im on an alcohol hiatus because I have a half marathon tomorrow morning, but you can bet there will be bourbon involved tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Hockey Tom said:


> X-post from drinks thread:
> 
> This past Saturday, the weather cooled off enough to enjoy some relaxing on the back patio. This, combined with some great quality mint and basil led to enjoying a Wild Turkey 101 mint julep and a Cohiba black label. Not pictured, I followed the julep up with a gin basil smash.


this sounds fantastic! I'll often use WT 101 in my mint juleps because of the higher proof, but how do you incorporate basil into your juleps?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Whilst I remember OF, I smoked the Macanudo - which I purchased on your recommendation - last week (and gave the other to a friend who I am instructing in the art of cigars and scotch) it was a flavoursome treat and one which I intend to repeat.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Whilst I remember OF, I smoked the Macanudo - which I purchased on your recommendation - last week (and gave the other to a friend who I am instructing in the art of cigars and scotch) it was a flavoursome treat and one which I intend to repeat.


I enjoyed smoking a Dunhill "1907 Churchill" last week - I dont have much experience with cigars - but it was a very pleasant way to while away the evening and went very nicely with scotch


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Whilst I remember OF, I smoked the Macanudo - which I purchased on your recommendation - last week (and gave the other to a friend who I am instructing in the art of cigars and scotch) it was a flavoursome treat and one which I intend to repeat.


Really glad to hear you liked it! Like I've said before, I'm always a bit nervous to make recommendations

ran a half marathon this morning, so this afternoon I'm finally breaking my alcohol abstinence:



Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur with a Whole Foods Brewing Company coffee stout. And yes, that is a 1L glass boot.

interesting note about the beer. Whole Foods (for those that aren't familiar with it) is a high-ish end grocery store that specializes in organic/small batch stuff. The one by my office is the only one in he US that actually has a brewery on site, and they ship kegs of their beer to all the other Whole Foods stores. In Texas, you're not actually allowed to sell 32oz cans of beer, but the way they get around that is, if you brew it on site, and can it at the same site, you can sell it on site, but nowhere else. So no other WF can sell the cans of their beer, but the one by my office can sell cans of any beer they brew. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My daughter is in Cuba. She's supposed to be bringing me a handful home. We'll see . . .


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> My daughter is in Cuba. She's supposed to be bringing me a handful home. We'll see . . .


Wanna share? :biggrin:

My brother is going on a cruise next June, I may send him with a couple hundred bucks and an order for a box or two. That's said, with any luck, we may be importing by that point...


----------



## Sam H (Sep 17, 2013)

So I'm in DR and I bought a Dominican Montecristo and a Cuban Cohiba Siglo I at the gift shop. Did not inspect too closely before smoking but they were in aluminum tubes, and from the hotel so probably real. However a guy set up shop in the resort one night. I bought a box of 10 Siglo IVs. It had the new tax stamp with hologram and barcode, a legit looking Habanos label, varnished on all sides but the bottom, Habanos Totalment a Manos printed on the bottom along with date/factory stamp. Side of box had burned in Cohiba logo with "Havana, Cuba". Top had printed logo. Inside was white paper with gold embossed Cohiba logo. Underneath, a rice paper card about the cigars. Finally 10 cigars with the new hologram Cohiba label. No ribbon around the cigars nor any paper or cello wrapping.

Seemed like all stickers were legit especially given that they all now use holograms and embossing. However some things popped out.

The top logo on the slide lid was not burned in. Possibly not a problem.

The Cohiba insert was glossy card stock not cedar.

The side logo said "Havana, Cuba" not "La Havana, Cuba". I don't know which is correct, maybe both?

The barcode rang up as a Romeo y Julieta on the Habanos verification website.

I don't actually know enough about cigars to inspect the quality in a meaningful way but I will post pics later and maybe dissect one. Despite probably stealing actual bands and stamps and having a potentially real box, I'm thrown off by some of these things and assume they are fakes.

Nail in the coffin is I went back to the same guy to buy a single Madura 5. It was 100% fake with a band that had no embossing, 2 dot rows above the logo (should be 3), weird spacing, stout lettering for COHIBA, etc. Did not look like what I would expect a cigar to look like at that price, but these were being sold in the veranda of the resort (not a cheap resort either) and it was night so I couldn't tell up close.

The 10 cigars cost about 200-250 and the single Madura was 20-25 (paid in pesos). Disappointing but not the end of the world. There were no attempts at claiming a good deal from someone's cousin or whatever...someone who didn't investigate would assume they just made a normal purchase possibly up to the point of smoking (I haven't looked to see if these are throwaway garbage or moderate local cigars upsold with counterfeit branding).

So...I think I will probably just not be buying any Cubans until maybe the duty free store (not even sure if I should trust that). The main difference is at duty free I will use credit card and maybe I can report the purchase if it turns out to be counterfeit to the credit card company (never done this with expensive gray market purchases so maybe not something to rely on).

Anyway, I'm a cigar newbie bringing them back more for fun and gifts then anything but I think I'm fairly perceptive and without very careful inspection you could buy a box of Cubans that is very hard to tell is fake. In fact I'm surprised the amount of effort going into counterfeiting although I suppose it may just be mostly stolen stickers, stamps and bands versus a separate printing operation.


----------



## Maljunulo (Jun 25, 2016)

The best cigar I have ever smoked was a Cohiba Siglo IV, in Bermuda this past summer. (MS Veendam)

They are totally unlike any cigar I have smoked, either before or since.

They also go well with a nice VSOP Cognac.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice  I am hoping that these are not fake and due to circumstance I am going to sacrifice one of them to the knife


----------



## Maljunulo (Jun 25, 2016)

Sam H said:


> The 10 cigars cost about 200-250 and the single Madura was 20-25 (paid in pesos). Disappointing but not the end of the world. There were no attempts at claiming a good deal from someone's cousin or whatever...someone who didn't investigate would assume they just made a normal purchase possibly up to the point of smoking (I haven't looked to see if these are throwaway garbage or moderate local cigars upsold with counterfeit branding).


In May 2016 Chatham House, in Hamilton, Bermuda was selling a five (5) pack of Cohiba Siglo Iv for $150. The box was cardboard, and each cigar was in its own square cardboard box.

I cannot believe that Chatham house would ever sell a fake cigar, and judging by the taste, the draw, the appearance and everything else, they were genuine.

You can find them cheaper, but ...........


----------



## tinroofrusted (Oct 5, 2016)

Maljunulo said:


> In May 2016 Chatham House, in Hamilton, Bermuda was selling a five (5) pack of Cohiba Siglo Iv for $150. The box was cardboard, and each cigar was in its own square cardboard box.
> 
> I cannot believe that Chatham house would ever sell a fake cigar, and judging by the taste, the draw, the appearance and everything else, they were genuine.
> 
> You can find them cheaper, but ...........


Cubans can be sublime but most often they are disappointing. And expensive. There are so many Dominican, Honduran and Nicaraguan cigars that are consistent and much better priced.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Enjoying myself on the panoramic smoking lounge of Manchester House restaurant with my good friend Bernoulli who, having been kind enough to gift me with this extremely fine cigar, will be required to identify the brand for, after sampling a quite magnificent selection of whiskys and wines, my memory fails me. 

https://postimg.org/image/4e3niuvrv/https://postimage.org/


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

These were in my mailbox upon my return home this morning. :great:


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

The cigar was Liga Privada number 9, my favorite non-Cuban. It was a great evening. Thank you Shaver!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

bernoulli said:


> The cigar was Liga Privada number 9, my favorite non-Cuban. It was a great evening. Thank you Shaver!


Love LP- had a Dirty Rat last week that was fantastic:


Ash held on pretty solidly too:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Today's choices- Montecristo Classic Series with Buffalo Bayou Brewing's Pumpkin Spice Latte:


even if it's not fall weather here (though we've got a decently cool breeze going and it's cloudy), this beer tastes like fall.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Partagas Serie D No. 6 with the Balvenie 12 y/o.

By George! This was a fine pairing.


----------



## rtd1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nub Cameroon and Rittenhouse Rye. It's freezing here in NJ, trying to make this quick while staying warm.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Golly, it dropped all the way down to 53 degrees here last night...positively bracing, eh? The comforting warmth of a terrycloth robe is a welcome must, this AM! LOL.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Gonna buy me a huge Dominican later, and sit on my stoop and enjoy it with a few shots of Irish whiskey and Thin Lizzy!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi gentlemen. My daughter is going to Spain next month (Madrid, Seville, Cordoba). I am hoping to convince her to pick me up some cuban cigars. Would Madrid have the best options? Is there any particular shop you'd recommend, or simply pick one when she walks by it? I've read that Spain has the best cigar prices in much of Europe. Is that still correct? What would a good stick likely cost there in Euros or dollars? She's a teenager, so just trying to give her some advance scouting to ease her concerns since she is completely unaware of buying cigars (and in a foreign country no less). Any thoughts or recommendations from you world travelers would be greatly appreciated. Tom


----------

